# Chicken intro



## diontree (Jun 16, 2013)

I have ten chickens in the coop 8 in the run and ten in another coop. I want them in one large coop n run together. Should I wait till dark n put them all in the large coop together at once. Or should I do two groups then add the third latter.


----------



## diontree (Jun 16, 2013)

I just put all the chickens into the coop. It is large so they can move around in there with plenty of room to spare. I am going to let them out into the run in the am. I hope they will all get along.


----------



## diontree (Jun 16, 2013)

It is not normal that I am the only one interested in my most stressful part of raising chickens. So I will leave an update so I can read it later. All the chickens are getting into there groove today. I put 3 different groups of chicken into one large coop overnight and let them out into the large run in the morning. Immediately the largest (inside there is 8 that are about a month older than everyone else) started to dominate the run. They chased all the others around. I had to go to my last day off school for the summer yaaaaa. When I got home there has been no casualties and the birds are spread out thought the run. the large birds are still hanging together as the others are mingling. I hope that this works out. I have 26 layers in a large coop n run. Let peace stay!


----------



## HerkNav (May 4, 2013)

Well, let me be the first to congratulate you on successfully integrating your flock. I haven't had to do anything like that, but I've read that to integrate new chickens you need groups of near equal size. You'll find that they will establish the pecking order pretty quick. The funny thing that I've seen with my flock is that can change almost daily. I've seen this especially in my Roos. I have five of them. The Rhode Island started off as the boss, then one of the others outgrew him and took over. The americaunus, which is supposed to be a laid back breed, then whopped up on the other two and started pushing around the hens. My barred rock was attacked by the other three last week. I have a buff Orpington that only started to act like a roo after I removed the other four, but totally lays low if the other four are around. The hens chest bump for position. Some of them allow the Roos to push them around and some don't. 

How old are your oldest and youngest birds?


----------



## diontree (Jun 16, 2013)

The little grey one is the smallest of all. Her group of ten is about three months old. There is a group of 8 from tractor supply that is about 3 months as well. Oddly enough the group of 8 that is the oldest of five months is the group piled on each other on the ground in the corner. Interesting day. I watched as I weeded the garden for a few hours.


----------



## HerkNav (May 4, 2013)

Looks like a nice bunch of birds. It looks like some reds, buff orpingtons, golden comets and some I don't know. I've had mine since Feb 15. I got three eggs over the course of 4 days about a week ago. Since then nothing. I'm hoping to get some more eggs soon.


----------

